# New Coyote Hunter: $25-$30 e-calls Good or Bad



## SilverDevel (Sep 19, 2006)

I am new to coyote hunting and I have been looking into calls and I was just wondering if you think the pretator calls from 25- 30 dollars are good or if I should go with a reed call...Thank You 
SilverDevel :******: [/b]


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

They'll work close to medium range, but they have no volume for the critters that hang out futher. As the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. :wink: 
If you want to try hand calling start off with a closed reed call, they are much easier to learn. 
In my opinion an e-caller is the way to go for the new guy, you can set it away from yourself so the animal responding has no idea you are even there, that's a huge plus over hand calls. 
In the mean time practice with your hand calls, the more sounds you have as ammo the better.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a 30 dollar ecall...the attractor by Johnny Stewart calls. Since I mostly use open reed hand calls I am going to use this ecall as a final coaxer set 40 yards away from me to close the deal. Hopefully it works as it has a remote with 5 sounds.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

The only problem with a cheap call is the sound selection. Most of these cheaper calls come with 4 or 5 sounds. And thats it. You cant take a card out and put a new one in to choose from 4 new sounds. You buy the call you get 4 sounds. Thats the end of the line. So the repetitiveness will run out quick. Also sound quality isnt to great.. And the sounds dont last that long, its about a 20 second sound byte that u just repeat over and over, and the sound is not loud whatsoever on most these calls..
If I were you, id get an old cassette player.. get a speaker that can be plugged in to the side with a 25' cord or so.. and just buy the tapes and play those..
I just bought 6 tapes and a vinyl carrying case on huntsmart.com for $49.99.. cant beat that... usually tapes are $9.99, so you do the math..
I'd love to go out an buy a foxpro3 or something of that sort.. but i dont have $350 i can throw into predator hunting..

so to sum it up in your case i would just do as i do.. get an old cassette player..its very cheap.. very basic.. works very well.. get ahold of me if you want some info on what i got..

p.s. i dont claim to be a great hunter or an all-american caller lol, i'm just telling you my tactics.. and their cost efficiency and if you want to try it then you can let me know.. I'm new to coyote huntin myself.. only been at it a little less than a year.. but i think i got it down pretty well..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

fingerz42, when you think you got it all down good and pat, that's when you'll find out you don't :wink: . 
Predator calling is a never ending learning prosses, you can take that to the bank. 
When someone calls themself an expert or a pro, they are usually trying to sell you something.

Silverdevel, your best bet it to go out and find out for yourself what works best, that's how I had to do it. You've got alot of information, some from new guys and some from old guys.....Go get em and good luck  :beer:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny i understand I'm new.. i dont need you jumping down my and everyone else's back everytime we make a post.. you may know more about predator huntin than me and i dont care.. i actually know u know more than me.. but you dont have to throw it in our faces everytime we make a post.. and when i said i think i got it down pretty well.. dont get so worked up.. i never said i was amazing at it.. if u read earlier in my post i even stated that.. damn.. all i meant was I'm not completely lost out in the woods and i can get a coyote to come in every once in a while..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

fingerz42

I think Danny was just ribbing you a little bit. He DID put a wink in after his comments after all.

I am new to this also...this will be my 3rd year of being really serious about calling predators. But in those 3 years I have gone calling as much as my schedule will let me and have tried to learn everything I can about predators and trying to get them. I am sure when I am as experienced as some of these other guys I will be learning still. Thats the cool thing about life, you never stop learning.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for...if you don't pay much than don't expect much....just my 2 cents :sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fingers42, whats your problem? If you can't see that I'm trying to help, I don't know what to say. I don't see that I said anything wrong or jumped on YOU in anyway. If I come on like that and I don't know it, maybe I shouldn't be here. 
Fingers42, I have way more experience in predator hunting ( almost 43 years ) then probably anyone you know, it would be wise to pick my brain, not jump in my face. I'm always willing to help others, that's something I enjoy doing, take advantage of it.

With that said, let's start over again ok?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fingers42, try this :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> it would be wise to pick my brain


OK, I've got a extra 30 seconds......... spill everything you know. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny B said:


> Fingers42, whats your problem? If you can't see that I'm trying to help, I don't know what to say. I don't see that I said anything wrong or jumped on YOU in anyway. If I come on like that and I don't know it, maybe I shouldn't be here.
> Fingers42, I have way more experience in predator hunting ( almost 43 years ) then probably anyone you know, it would be wise to pick my brain, not jump in my face. I'm always willing to help others, that's something I enjoy doing, take advantage of it.
> 
> With that said, let's start over again ok?


Don't let young members get you down Danny... I for one appreciate all your wisdom on this site!

I don't care how many years I hunt predators... you've still got me beat in expertise and experience! 

I read your post and don't see in any way how that could have been misunderstood that you were trying to help and even teasing him a bit. If he doesn't have the comprehension ability to decipher the difference(s), that is his loss and he will have a hard time on this forum in general.

Thanks Danny!

Ryan

.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Ryan, I truly don't try to hurt anyone, all I want to do is try and help anyone who needs it or wants it. 
I don't call myself an expert or a pro in this sport, but I do have alot of experience hunting for fun, fur and competition. 
Thanks again for your understanding words, Danny


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Danny 
Let me pick your brain -----please

1) Would you prefer a hand call or E-caller

2) How do you decide where to "set up"-- do you locate coyotes
first then set up. Or call blind at good locations.

3) What time of day or night have you had the best responses

4) When you hear them assemble howling. have you had much luck 
getting them to come in.

5) how long between calling attempts at a location (days/weeks?)
as not to overcall or wise up a family of coyotes.

exp: you called 1 in and he winds you or a miss.
how long before you can expect him to respond to the 
same call again

Many Thanks for all your help and others on the site


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Danny you There ?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

he's brain pickin danny.. what are your opinions on those questions...?


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Spend some money and get a FoxPro, its worth the money, its an investment but well worth it. I have tried the 416, the FX3, and the FX5, all are awesome calls, you will not be sorry, and the staff is awesome, best customer service I have ever seen.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You can pick my brain but I don't know if you'll get anything out of it.

Coyotekiler4 I'm no expert, but I do have alot of experience out west, I believe a coyote is a coyote no matter where it lives. The big difference is probably terrain and the amount of coyotes. 
I have used hand calls longer then many people are alive lol, but I personally like e remote e-callers over the hand call any day. 
You have more of a slection of sounds and many you can't make on a hand call. 
You can turn the volume up or down or even off if you want the animal to stop. 
You can put the call out in the open so the animal has to show itself and the best of all you can put the call away from you so the animal goes to the call and not you, a huge advantage over hand calls...

Out west we have a big advantage over eastern callers because of predator populations, most everywhere holds good numbers of predators, so I guess you could say I hunt blind but the area should have some sign even out west.

Early morning late afternoon for day hunting, but if the weather is right all day long. By right I mean cool waether, a light snow or rain, overcast. Night hunting is a whole different story, all night long if the moon is new or close to it. If it's a full moon, then before the moon comes up or after it sets. Then you have people who can't shine lights that have to hunt under a full moon, it's better then nothing.

Tough question, all that howling may mean they know you are there, but maybe not. 
My best responces come when I make 1 long lone howl. Let me tell you this, I've had a coyote yepping and looking right at me from a couple hundred yards out as I walked back to the truck and yet I howled it in and killed it.

So much room out here I don't worry about over calling an area, but others may have called it. In my opinion maybe a couple 2 or 3 weeks, new coyotes could have moved into the area?

I never know if it's same coyote I called before, they all look the same lol. On an average, I don't think you'll call a coyote back for months after it's had a close call, they remember real good......................

Happy I could help if it helps at all? But I can say I tried....Good hunting to all you guys.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

good answers.. helps alot danny..
glad you spelled out exactly what 'good' weather is.. i still really dont know the difference between a good weather and a bad weather in the middle of the day.. i always figured overcast.. because most animals feel more comfortable in cloudy conditions.. anyways good post..


----------

